# back in touch with an old friend



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

recently i was contacted by a girl i went to high school with (who i also had a major crush on) i hadn't seen or talked to her in over 10 years, so i figured there would be no harm in telling her that i had a crush on her back then. turns out she liked me too. kinda sucks that we have 10 years of lost time, but it is great to be talking to her again.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

congrats  is she still interested in you?


----------



## Amarande (Dec 15, 2009)

That's fantastic! hope things go well. :yes


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

can't say definitively but it looks like it


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

addictedtochaos said:


> can't say definitively but it looks like it


cool man, good for you


----------



## butterfly0924 (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

good news our first date is tuesday the 29th.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck and congrats.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

was the best night of my life, there is definitely going to be a second date.


----------

